# L'ASMR, cosa ne pensate?



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

Cosa ne pensate dell'ASMR e dei suoi relativi video? Da un po' ho approfondito questo mondo e devo dire che per certi versi ha la sua utilità/funzionalità. Determinati contatti visivi o suoni, pur essendo astratti e intangibili, portano al rilassamento e alla riflessione, portando via molto stress.


----------



## Tahva (4 Settembre 2015)

Io avevo notato che certi suoni in video recensioni e video unboxing su YouTube mi rilassavano, e così ho approfondito la cosa e sono incappata nell'ASMR. Effettivamente, devo dire che su di me la cosa funziona, e spesso mi aiuta anche a dormire


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2015)

Io sono un grandissimo fan del massaggio indiano, specialmente alla testa, credo di aver visto quasi tutti i video su youtube e da altre parti che lo riguardano, l'ASMR lo conoscevo già da tempo, i suoni rilassano parecchio anche a me, ma non amo particolarmente la voce quasi sussurrata che usano nei loro video.
I massaggi alla testa sono molto rilassanti, aiutano parecchio prima di coricarsi, anche se non ne ho bisogno personalmente.


Un esempio di quello che intendo


----------



## Renegade (5 Settembre 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Io avevo notato che certi suoni in video recensioni e video unboxing su YouTube mi rilassavano, e così ho approfondito la cosa e sono incappata nell'ASMR. Effettivamente, devo dire che su di me la cosa funziona, e spesso mi aiuta anche a dormire



Infatti l'obiettivo dell'ASMR è proprio quello. Verso che genere di video ti sei orientata? Massaggi, suoni (phon, pioggia, gocce d'acqua, subacqueo, crepitio del fuoco ecc), ipnosi?



DannySa ha scritto:


> Io sono un grandissimo fan del massaggio indiano, specialmente alla testa, credo di aver visto quasi tutti i video su youtube e da altre parti che lo riguardano, l'ASMR lo conoscevo già da tempo, i suoni rilassano parecchio anche a me, ma non amo particolarmente la voce quasi sussurrata che usano nei loro video.
> I massaggi alla testa sono molto rilassanti, aiutano parecchio prima di coricarsi, anche se non ne ho bisogno personalmente.
> 
> Un esempio di quello che intendo



Sì sì, comprendo cos'intendi. Difatti anch'io lo preferisco. Sei mai incappato in quello di Baba, il barbiere cosmico? O quello di ''MassageASMR''?


----------



## DannySa (5 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Infatti l'obiettivo dell'ASMR è proprio quello. Verso che genere di video ti sei orientata? Massaggi, suoni (phon, pioggia, gocce d'acqua, subacqueo, crepitio del fuoco ecc), ipnosi?
> 
> 
> 
> Sì sì, comprendo cos'intendi. Difatti anch'io lo preferisco. Sei mai incappato in quello di Baba, il barbiere cosmico? O quello di ''MassageASMR''?



Sì Baba è molto famoso, se uno lo vede ci rimane.
Sì sono incappato, anche Psychetruth è molto famoso, ci sono certe gnocche da paura.. ma generalmente preferisco i massaggi con suoni senza la voce sussurrata, quindi barbieri e quant'altro.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì Baba è molto famoso, se uno lo vede ci rimane.
> Sì sono incappato, anche Psychetruth è molto famoso, ci sono certe gnocche da paura.. ma generalmente preferisco i massaggi con suoni senza la voce sussurrata, quindi barbieri e quant'altro.



Io seguo molto quel ''MassageASMR'' in quanto credo sia quello più in vista e il primo che mi capitò a tiro. Comunque ho capito bene cosa intendi, dunque credo tu segua anche il Nomad Barber?


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io seguo molto quel ''MassageASMR'' in quanto credo sia quello più in vista e il primo che mi capitò a tiro. Comunque ho capito bene cosa intendi, dunque credo tu segua anche il Nomad Barber?



Sì penso sia stato il primo che ho visto su youtube, è grazie a lui che ho scoperto Baba e via via Asmr, non era chiaramente una cosa che sono andato a cercare ma è capitata per caso.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì penso sia stato il primo che ho visto su youtube, è grazie a lui che ho scoperto Baba e via via Asmr, non era chiaramente una cosa che sono andato a cercare ma è capitata per caso.



Stessa cosa capitata a me. Dunque scommetto avrai gradito molto quello intitolato ''Amazing Indian Massage ecc'' sugli 11Min?


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa capitata a me. Dunque scommetto avrai gradito molto quello intitolato ''Amazing Indian Massage ecc'' sugli 11Min?



TheNomadbarber ha fatto diversi video dove va in giro nei vari paesi per farsi fare un massaggio alla testa o la barba, comunque penso di aver capito il video che intendi, si sente solo la musichetta in sottofondo e si trova facilmente.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> TheNomadbarber ha fatto diversi video dove va in giro nei vari paesi per farsi fare un massaggio alla testa o la barba, comunque penso di aver capito il video che intendi, si sente solo la musichetta in sottofondo e si trova facilmente.



Sì sì li ho visti. Te l'ho chiesto perché è il preciso video della tipologia di massaggio indiano che intendevi


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì sì li ho visti. Te l'ho chiesto perché è il preciso video della tipologia di massaggio indiano che intendevi



Anche lui fa questi tipi di massaggio comunque, probabilmente si sarà ispirato.
Mai visto il massaggio russo? o una sorta di massaggio Moscou? è un massaggio che fa male.. pensa che roba (però aiuta a contenere le emozioni).


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Per intenderci è questo


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Anche lui fa questi tipi di massaggio comunque, probabilmente si sarà ispirato.
> Mai visto il massaggio russo? o una sorta di massaggio Moscou? è un massaggio che fa male.. pensa che roba (però aiuta a contenere le emozioni).



Non l'avevo mai visto. Però dio mio, si può chiamare massaggio? Sembra una roba tutt'altro che rilassante.


----------



## DannySa (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non l'avevo mai visto. Però dio mio, si può chiamare massaggio? Sembra una roba tutt'altro che rilassante.



E' a tutti gli effetti un massaggio, il tipo dice che dovrebbe fare male ma non tanto, alla fine non sembra così infastidito, anzi.


----------

